# Just made the most awesome venison



## raeleigh26 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not a fan of deer, but we were gifted two awhile back, which we had to process ourselves...
It took SO long... I was crying by the end of it!

Anyway... Need to use it up ago I pulled out a roast, thawed it, put a few cups of water in the roaster, drenched it in balsamic vinaigrette,  soy sauce, A1, and what the heck, Worcestershire sauce for good measure. 
Then I topped it with bacon and threw some ham hocks in there just cuz, generously garnished with garlic salt, onion, and pepper... Left in roaster about 4 hours on 325, basting with juices frequently...

Oh my word!
Cut with a fork juicy perfectly  done no gamey goodness!

Rich venison flavor, texture like beef, no gamey taste, which we've had an issue with with some of the meat and I'm extremely sensitive to. 
Really. I'll puke. It's bad. 
Somebody try this!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2017)

I cannot eat buck. Sometimes a spike is ok but for the most part only doe for me.
I am ultra sensitive and I will  with buck meat.
Glad your deer came out well!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

I love deer meat. When I have a deer carcass I leave it on ice for several days. I drain it each day and add more ice, it's the Southern Style of hanging a carcass. LOL LOL It draws the blood out. 

Your roast sounds like it was delicious. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2017)

We always have deer in the freezer. Always comes out good for me.


----------

